# Best city for weed in the US



## ross (Feb 24, 2010)

So what city do you guys think is the best city for weed smokers? considering things like acceptability, % weed smokers, quality of bud, or whatever....


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

San Fransisco without a doubt.....


----------



## ross (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i figured that would probably be the first city said


----------



## ross (Feb 24, 2010)

i guess i should have asked the best cities plural since SF is probably undisputed # uno but i know theres 420-friendly cities from la to seattle so im interested to see whats said about others.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

Well the next best is my home town... City of Angels


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

Holding it down for Seattle homey.


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 25, 2010)

Oakland hands down, it is legal for anyone 18+ medical or recreational. 

cant no one top that


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2010)

AW **** id have to say anywhere in the bay area hands down!! But, if I have to say SF (San Francisco) or Oakland. The best weed iv ever seen by far!! Im with greenfriend and mindzeye on this one. No doubt the best ones.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 25, 2010)

No, no, my city!


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, it's certainly not my city.  Or my state.  That's why I grow now.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 25, 2010)

VIVA LAS VEGAS BABY!!!(if you know where to look)


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 25, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Well, it's certainly not my city. Or my state. That's why I grow now.


 
I'm in the same boat, we may be the last state in the Union to decriminalize MJ, but could be the first to succeed.

Breckenridge, CO is up there for MJ friendly cities.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 25, 2010)

Dig it, Frog, as soon as Cal or Vegas figure out how to make it pay, my tacky arse state will be right there with them, regulations in one hand, the other out for the payolla.

We may not be the most progressive state but we could be the most graceless.  

Right, Art?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

Ann Arbor, MI...for cities in my part of the country...it's only legal one day out of the yr...but posession of an ounce or less is only a minor ticket the rest of the year.

Hash Bash 2012!!!  Here we come!

Of course since we are now a MMj state...things will hopefully start to change!

VEGAS???  are you kidding?  I thought any amount was a felony in Vegas???


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 25, 2010)

i see oakland and SF.... i say berkeley


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 25, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Ann Arbor, MI...for cities in my part of the country...it's only legal one day out of the yr...but posession of an ounce or less is only a minor ticket the rest of the year.
> 
> Hash Bash 2012!!! Here we come!
> 
> ...


 
Just comparing tackiness, LF, not suggesting a city to go to jail in. 

My whole state is Vegas with cow patties.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Just comparing tackiness, LF, not suggesting a city to go to jail in.
> 
> My whole state is Vegas with cow patties.


 
LOL...at one time in my life I thought about writing a book on different county/city jails across this great country of ours...lol...I've unfortunately visited many in my 20's, and early 30's....I like to think I'm done with all that, as my drinking/fighting days are over....

But ya never know!.....

I went to 3 different jails in one month in Texas (on 3 dif charges) ..lol...does that give you any kind of clue of the idiot I used to be?

I also have to say that USA was not said in the original post...so I'm going to have to throw in Amsterdam.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say Frisco too, but I haven't been there in a while.

Las Vegas, definitely not. 90% shwag there at least when I lived there and a seed was a felony back then. Maybe things are different now, but the best city in the US....no. I got caught smoking there when I was 17, only thing I had in my possession was in the pipe. Had I been 18 at the time, I was looking at 3 YEARS.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2010)

Its not in the US but....

*Toronto*        :ciao: :ciao: :clap:


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 25, 2010)

Oakland-Berkeley-San Francisco

trifecta of mj madness


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

Toronto is a great city!!!!  I've partied there several times!!!  Smoked in a head shop in Toronto, bought seeds and drove back home!


----------



## rasta (Feb 26, 2010)

if you know the right people ,you can get good pot every where ,,,,the problem used to be the price$,,,, i say use too because i have not brought weed in about 4 years ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## rasta (Feb 26, 2010)

holycow ive been here 5 years,just lookimg at my info and seen join date feb 2005 ,,,,,,,,p,l.r


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 26, 2010)

It's not my city.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 28, 2010)

Houston has always been good to me when i wasn't growing pretty much any strain you want and good prices too.


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont over look Houston some good *** bud there


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

well I must say...unless things have changed in Texas over the last 15 yrs.  I sat 5 days in jail, had to hire an attorney, and still pay 1000 bucks for 2 1/2 grams of weed.  Granted this was in Austin...but still the state of Texas judicial system.  Texas is probably not one of the most pot friendly states...lol


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Never come to Florida, we have to import most of our **** and the police are always cracking down. Girl I meet was given a $400 ticket for a roach!!! I'm so tired of brick weed and overpriced dealers. It's either straight off the boat bricks or imported ounces from cali so I must put my foot down and say no more. 

One day i'll have my place in Cali. How's San Jose doing in the dispensary business?? Wouldn't mind growing their.


----------

